# Driving school refuse to refund Newcastle customer after he develops diabetes



## Northerner (May 28, 2016)

A man whose second career was over before it even started has lost £2000 after developing diabetes.

Chris James had hoped to set up as a driving instructor but developed Type I diabetes, the most serious form of the disease, which stopped him from taking the required training.

He requested a refund from driving school Pass N Go but they refused.

Chris, who used to work abroad as a health and safety expert in the oil and gas industry, said he was struggling to cope with the medical condition and no longer felt able to drive.

He took himself off the road and sold his car.

He said: “I had paid over £2000 for a driver instructor training course.

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/driving-school-refuse-refund-newcastle-11394625

Well, it's not the 'most serious form of the disease', as all diabetes is serious, but the need for insulin goes along with Type 1. I wonder who's telling the whole story - the accounts seem to differ considerably. 

I hope he is able to find help with his diabetes though, I'm not sure if Type 1 and the sort of license you get precludes being an instructor even if your control is good.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 28, 2016)

Yes, sounds as if there are two stories going on here.  It seems he is struggling a bit with it and yes it may take a while to get your head round it before wanting to learn to teach people to drive but simply having type 1 shouldn't stop you from doing that.  

I'm not sure when the 5 to drive thing came in (presumably when meters became standard issue) but when I learned to drive and passed my test I only had BM strips which were not exactly accurate or quick - I could have been hypo or off the scale half the time.   With today's meters you have a relatively accurate, very quick test to check what's going on.


----------



## trophywench (May 28, 2016)

There's absolutely nothing to stop a T1 diabetic becoming a driving instructor!!  There's us in August 1976 camping near Playa de Aro (camping Cala Gogo, not that it matters) on their beach, chatting to two Welsh couples - one with 2 of their daughters, in a trailer tent pitched near us.

The one without children worked for the Liverpool Vic (so we're both employed in insurance), the other bloke's a T1 diabetic same as me too, (even on the same insulin), and has his own driving school.  The Liv Vic man, took his ADI and qualified as an instructor, and helps him out.  They are so busy they decide to go on hols together (well - they are 'butties' and the families mix socially all the while, so why not?) in order to both get a decent break away from it.

I've had a look online - and the only quals you need to apply for the course is a valid UK driving licence that you've held for at least 3 years and you're over 21.  The trainer has to do a Criminal Records check.  Assume that's OK - Job done - launch yourself at the theory test, pass that, it's followed by the ADI practical test.

I assume that each trainer will have its own T&C if YOU decide to drop out for any reason.

As far as I know with an 'ordinary' licence, you don't even have to stop driving in the first place when newly diagnosed - as long as you can comply with the BG rules and your eyesight is still as it needs to be.  If you are having probs like he says he is - well what has the Dr/hospital suggested and have you tried it and reported back if it didn't work and what did they suggest trying next (as infinitum) - or why not start Googling for help, or talk to DUK - and try and help yourself a bit (or a bit more if that's applicable), Chris - instead of regaling the local newspaper with a pile of non- news?

I don't feel in the slightest sorry for him - yes we all have problems and of course I'm sympathetic with them - BUT! - we have to get over them and if you are determined to NOT help yourself - you won't.  God (and people and organisations) help(s) those that help themselves!


----------



## HOBIE (May 28, 2016)

"Pass & Go" ?   Remember that one & GO


----------

